# DX for Elbow conjoint tendon tear



## blazeunreal (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know what dx code would be more appropriate for this?  I see 841.8 sprain of other specified site of elbow and forearm or 726.3_ Enthesopathy of elbow region.  My Dr. is wanting this exact dx and before I tell him it must be a sprain or enthesopathy I wanted to make sure I wasnt missing something. 

Thanks in advance for any help!  

Laura


----------



## Thirudev (Jul 13, 2012)

*I'll will agree with 841.8*

Enthesopathy is a disorder which is the result of inflammatory rheumatic or non-rheumatic disease process. General guideline for "TEAR" is to check with "sprain, by site" So 841.8 is the correct code for Elbow conjoint tendon tear.

NOTE: Very rarely avulsion fractures and tendon tears leads to Enthesopathy.

Thiru Dev...


----------



## cwilson3333 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Lateral Conjoined Tendon Tear Elbow*

When a patient does not have any trauma involved, maybe just overuse, such as playing tennis, etc.,  we use 727.69 for the tendon tear, and may reference on the claim  also the elbow symptoms [719.62] or pain [719.42].

And if the Doctor goes in to repair that tendon, we use procedure CPT 24341.

Would appreciate any and all comments or feeback.

CW


----------



## blazeunreal (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank You so much, ya'll have been a great help!!!!


----------

